# Hello everyone, introduction here...



## Ron Kosakowski (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi folks, My name is Ron kosakowski, I am the owner of _Traditional Filipino Weapons_ http://TraditionalFilipinoWeapons.com and the _Practical Self Defense Training Center_ www.psdtc.com in Waterbury CT. I am new to this forum. I definately find it interesting of course. Bladed weapons is both a hobby and a business for me. I have seen a few familiar names here already. I will pop on when I can with some views I have on Filipino weapons. See you all on some threads! :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Ron glad to have you here at MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Nov 23, 2008)

Ron,  Good to see you on the forum!!

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2008)

Good to see you here too!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Carol (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome Ron!  Great to see you over here.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Nov 23, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Welcome Ron! Great to see you over here.


Wow! that was quick! Now I see more familiar names than I thought there was on here. good to see you all here and thank you for the welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Mr. Kosakowski! :asian:


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2008)

Greetings Sir and Welcome to MT...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 24, 2008)

Ron  nice to see you finaly made it over here.  Happy to have you on MT


----------



## stickarts (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome Ron! I attended a few of your seminars long ago. Good to see you here!


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome here.:asian: I want to wish everyone a great 2009. I hope its a better year from us all. Anything gotta be better than the last 8 years, thats fer sure!


----------



## Langenschwert (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard! 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Ron,

Just got the Kampilan and it looks smokin Hot!!!

This was a first time purchase and I can say from the initial ordering to the order fulfillment, everything was top notched!

Thanks,

-Harold


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Feb 15, 2009)

Guro Harold said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> Just got the Kampilan and it looks smokin Hot!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you...I am very happy that you like it. They are the best al around quality weapons out there. Thank you for letting people know about it. :asian:


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the list Ron.  That's a nice looking site, I'm going to have to try one of your blades.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard Ron.


----------

